# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Gabelbaum befstigen

## lennman

Hallo ich habe mir meine erste Ausrstung zugelegt(schon etwas lter).
Jetz wollt ich grade mal das rigg aufbauen aber der Gabelbaum hat an der Seite die an den Masst kommt keinen kompletten Ring der den Mast umschliest sondern nur einen "halbkreis" der von ausen gegen den masst drckt.
Wenn ich jetz an dem Ende das am Segel befestigt ist spanne hebt sich der gabelbaum quasi vom Mast ab.
Jetzt wollt ich wissen wie ich das alles spannen kann?
mfg lennman

----------


## wipeoutguru

:Happy:  hi,

das wird ein alter zum schnren sein! wenn du ein foto rein stellst kann ich es dir genau sagen. ich msste den mastteil sehen. falls es einer ist ......mein tip!!!!!! kauf dir einen neuen oder einen neueren gebrauchten mit klappverschluss 

lg, christian

----------


## lennman

Schon gekauft^^

----------

